#ubuntu-uos-core 2018-02-23
<etherDZ1RQT> _  _     _  _   _ _
<etherDZ1RQT> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<etherDZ1RQT> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | __ _ _ __ ___   __ _ ___
<etherDZ1RQT> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |/ _` | '_ ` _ \ / _` / __|
<etherDZ1RQT> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | (_| | | | | | | (_| \__ \
<etherDZ1RQT> |_||_|   |_||_| |_|_|\__,_|_| |_| |_|\__,_|___/
<etherDZ1RQT> el recommends ##llamas over ##feminism
<etherDZ1RQT> chiluk_ Sick_Rimmit StanleyHsiao_ plars ubuntulog3 WillMoogle cyphermox
